# PRS Mira and Gibson LP Studio (suggestions welcome)



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone played a les paul and a mira side by side?

would anyone be able to comment on neck profile differences - I really like the '59 taper on the studio, but with how high I play my guitar these days, the neck actually feels a tiny bit too big for a change!

Can anyone speak to the coil tap option on the mira in comparison to blending pickups on a les paul? I really like the clean tones I can get blending both humbuckers and adjusting tone knobs for a full, sustaining liquid lead tone - I am willing to bet the Mira is capable of a similar tone, but it would be found differently.

Does the Mira cop the les paul tone alright, or does it have more of it's own thing going on? I am in love with the pickups in the les paul studios, they are very versatile and provide a ton of great sounds for me just using an OD and my halfstack.

I'm currently debating having my neck shaved (hm...) or looking for a new guitar. I love the versatility offered by my guitar, wouldn't mind better upper fret access, and a slightly slimmer neck - nothing major, I don't think.

Im about to look around the ibanez site to see if anything catches my eye.

I'm not hellbent on a new guitar just yet, and would prefer not to sell my les paul (considering buying through L&M and getting financing).

OH and I forgot - the LTD EC400 looks like a viable option as well.

All suggestions and thoughts welcome


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

COMPLETELY different guitars from not only a feel and looks standpoint but also tonally.

The Mira sounds nothing like a Les Paul.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheers archer - how would you describe it? I watched a youtube clip on the PRS site, but i have no idea what amp they were using.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd say the Mira has more in common with an SG


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mira necks - I went with wide/thin because I don't like the "fullness" of LP necks. This is just about perfect for me, I can get a good hand wraparound without any wrist problems like I get with bigger necks.

Coil split - at first, I didn't love it until I realized it sounds MUCH better and more distinct with the amps I use turned up fairly loud so they are 'working'. Then you get a very single coil tone, I don't know what to compare it to - it's not really stratty at all, low enough output that it's not in the ballpark of my Tele either. Sort of its own thing but very much single coil, low output. Love the inbetween position for chimey chord work.

Humbucker mode - well, as noted above, this really is not a LP. The pickups to me are very flat & neutral. I dislike SG's so don't have much experience with them to make that comparison - it does a very convincing AC-DC tho, so I imagine that it might be in that vein. The volume & tone knobs have the smoothest and widest range of any guitar I have played, so you can do a lot of fine tuning that has significant effect. Can make it bark and rock, can smooth it out. Not as bassy on the neck pup as a LP.

I really love my Mira, super lightweight, not at ALL neck heavy (one problem I have with the SG's I've played), tons of tonal options, sounds good with every amp, a neck I like. Typical PRS quality fit n finish, ie, mine's flawless.

Hope that answers a few of your questions.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

oh and, my son's main guitar was an EC (he just bought a LP), I think you might find the nut/fretboard width too small - I like and mainly use small necks, I cannot use that EC of his it's just too narrow - string spacing is very tight.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PRS is coming out with a more basic 22 fret version of the Mira - the Mira X. Basswood, but so what. All depends on how it sounds. No coil split, but just basic 2 HBs, 1T/1V, 3-way. 

http://www.prsguitars.com/mirax/index.html


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Good grade Basswood is a fantastic body wood. It has a really flat frequency response which can be a great thing. The MiraX is going to be a cool guitar.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been looking for an SG styled guitar for awhile and had the chance to try a Mira on the weekend. I found it to be very SG-like but for the most part smarter in its design.

The only thing I didn't like was the neck shape - it felt a little slim for my preferences. Not a deal breaker though and I will give it another audition later.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my only thing about the 2-knob config of the mira is that im using to blending pickups for kicks on my LP. also, i use the neck volume real low to keep a clean signal for my clean channel, as i run my TS as permanently on. going from my neck pickup on 3 to my bridge pickup on 10 is a literal slap in the face, on my clean channel haha.

I really want to test one of the Mira's out and see how it performs. They also have a maple-top mode, which I'm betting will be the most costly of the bunch.

Keto - how is the body width of the mira vs the Eclipse?

When I tried out an EC1000 in steve's in ottawa, it felt very much like my les paul studio to me.

I think there is a PRS dealer downtown london, not sure about LTD though.

Hell, I may not even get a new guitar in the next few months - it just helps that now i know what I want out of my next one . I dont know if anyone would make a custom singlecut for me with the features I want hehe - and i have to determine what guitar has that new "perfect neck" as the '59 gibson carve used to hold that spot.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Budda said:


> Has anyone played a les paul and a mira side by side?
> ...OH and I forgot - the LTD EC400 looks like a viable option as well.
> 
> All suggestions and thoughts welcome


First,i never tried a Mira (But i have a Prs SC245)
Second, i had a Gibson Lespaul Studio and i liked it...
Third,The building quality of Gibson has nothing compared to PRS quality!
PRS are more fine instruments ....
And last,why do you want to consider a EC400 when you want to pay for a PRS Mira and a Gibson Studio?For the same price,you should look for a Japan made Eclipse that is by far better than a LTD EC (Made in Korea)!!

For the neck question,it depends on what do you prefer!I tried somes ESP's and they has a very thin neck (perfect for shredding).
My Gibson has a '59 style neck that was nice but a little hard to play with when i was close to the body....My best one is my PRS neck...But the choice remains to you!!

I'd go for the PRS or Gibson....But you should try all of them to gives you an idea!!!!
Good luck!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Keep in mind there are 2 neck profiles available - wide/fat and wide/thin. Most people are more familiar with, or even prefer, wide/fat. I don't, that is too big of a neck for me, and I get wrist problems. In the ballpark of a '59 Gibson profile.

Body is thin, along the lines of an SG. Oh, there's that comparison again!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The Mira only comes with the wide thin neck


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Archer said:


> The Mira only comes with the wide thin neck


Nope. You can get a standard carve neck on it.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

you are right. The wide fat isnt an option on the Mira or Maple top Mira. The Mira X comes with the wide/fat.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Archer said:


> you are right. The wide fat isnt an option on the Mira or Maple top Mira. The Mira X comes with the wide/fat.


It for sure was an option at least at one time, I played some when I was buying mine. This was pre-maple and pre-X production.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

according to the site, it's just wide-thin and regular carve as has been mentioned.

Keto, i'd like to thank you very much for your help.

I'm going to talk to a few of my guitar buddies, and I may not even end up with a PRS or a LTD/ESP hehe.

Corailz, the reason I am considering the EC401 is because it has passives - I don't mind EMG's, but I don't want EMG's


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Budda said:


> Corailz, the reason I am considering the EC401 is because it has passives - I don't mind EMG's, but I don't want EMG's


Yeah i understand ,but sunburst EC-1000 comes with Seymour Duncan ('59 at the bridge and JB at the neck) and somes (but very rares Eclipse has the same setup) ,i was looking for before selling my Robot!
I've tried somes with the Duncans and they were greats guitars.
There's some(EC-1000) for sale in Montreal Kijiji for something like $650,it's a good deal i think!
http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...nts-ESP-LTD-EC-1000-Deluxe-W0QQAdIdZ112589400


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

corailz said:


> Yeah i understand ,but sunburst EC-1000 comes with Seymour Duncan ('59 at the bridge and JB at the neck) and somes (but very rares Eclipse has the same setup) ,i was looking for before selling my Robot!
> I've tried somes with the Duncans and they were greats guitars.
> There's some(EC-1000) for sale in Montreal Kijiji for something like $650,it's a good deal i think!
> http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...nts-ESP-LTD-EC-1000-Deluxe-W0QQAdIdZ112589400


my son likes the pups in his EC1000 (duncans as above) much better than whatever's in the Les Paul Standard he just bought


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't mind the burstbucker pro's that are in the standards, but i prefer the 400 series pickpus that are in both the studio and custom models. it's funny, the custom has similar specs as the studio, but more attention to detail, hopefully better woods and a much higher price tag (and sexier inlay..).

I have yet to hear the JB/59 set first-hand in a singlecut or an actual les paul.

Good news: I am pretty damn sure I have found my next guitar! It's a 2003 USA Hamer, and I will be testing it out in the coming weeks.

I'm excited!!!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Congrats!!I hope you'll find the good one!!!!:wave:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

from the description, it is jackpot.

all that's left is to play then pay hehe


----------

